# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  راست به چپ شدن Layout گزارش در استیمول

## resident

سلام.
من یه فاکتور طراحی کردم . تو Properties مربوط به Page گزینه ی Right To Left رو Trueکردم اما بر عکس اونچه که من طراحی کردم رو نشون میده. یعنی Layout به جای راست به چپ، چپ به راست نمایش داده میشه
چکار کنم؟

----------


## resident

دوستان عزیز راهنمایی نمی فرمایید؟!

----------


## resident

خواهشا راهنماییم کنید ، هم کارم گیره هم آبروم  :گریه: 

این نمونه فاکتوریه که تو استیمول طراحی کردم. همونطور که مشخص کردم Right To Left مربوط به Page رو True کردم.
design in stimul.png


تو برنامم، پیش نمایشش به این صورته:

preview in app.png

هم چپ پین شده و هم خط عمودی کنار خریدار و فروشنده رفته سمت راست!

وقتی تو این پیش نمایش روی گزینه ی Save میزنم و در فرمت PDF ذخیره میکنم به این صورت نمایش داده میشه.

print in pdf.jpg

لطفا راهنماییم کنید. چکار کنم که هم راست چین شدنش درست بشه و هم پیش نمایش و آنچه که در فرمت PDF ذخیره میشه یکی باشه. البته میخوام پرینت کنم اما نمیدونم نسخه ی پرینت شده و پرینت به PDF یکی میشه یا نه

----------


## fakhravari

ببنید این مشکل فعلا در این نسخه ها هست.
در نهایت با چپ چین یا راست چین کردن میتونید خروجیتون در بیارید
مثلا شما راست چین زدین رفته چپ < برین چپ چین کنید میاد راست

----------


## resident

آخه اگه چپ چین کنم پیش نمایشش رو درست میاره اما نهایتا پرینت یا Save تو word , pddf رو چپ چین می کنه و به درد نمی خوره

----------


## fakhravari

pdf درسته word مشکل داره.

----------


## mahtab.kamali

> pdf درسته word مشکل داره.


اگه گزارش با کدنویسی ساخته شده باشه چطور می تونیم راست به چپ رو برای گزارش اعمال کنیم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aslan

Stimulsoft.Report.StiOptions.Preview.RightToLeft = StiRightToLeftType.Yes;

----------


## Mohsen229266

سلام از StiWebViewer استفاده میکنی یا StiWebViewerFX؟

----------

